# stocking stuffers for 9-year old boy



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

(X-posted in frugality forum)

Ok, mamas, so I am a frugal budget-obsessed mom (and have recently taken over the budget-reigns from dh) and I am planning wa-a-a-y ahead for Christmas.

What can I put in my 9 year old ds's stocking that won't break the bank but is still fun and appealing?

Ideas, please!







:


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

I have an 8 yr old ds, some of the things he would like are:

disposable camera
a pack of baseball or football cards
flash light (don't know why, but he LOVES them)

Can't think of anything else right now. For me the girls are so much easier to do stocking stuffers. Hair ribbons or bows, lip gloss, a small doll.


----------



## Nankay (Jan 24, 2002)

sports cards, pokemon etc.
cool shoe laces
super ball
Bertie Botts Every Flavor Beans (gross out factor a PLUS!)
silly string
slinky
comic book
flarp (goo stuff that makes a fart noise when pushed in..again gross out factor)
Hot Wheels
Play Dough
Dollar coin(s)
cool pens pencils for school
hand held electronic game (from 5-10.00)


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

I was thinking Hot Wheels, too ...
Is UNO too old for a 9yo??
I bought loads of crayon/markers/paint, etc during the school supply sales for small Christmas gifts for my neices/nephews
Also, I'm putting socks in our girls' stockings, and both will be getting toothbrushes ... yeah, I know, no fun, but it helps to fill it!








I think girls would be easier, but, of course, that's cause I have girls!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Deck of cards
Poker chips
Silly Putty
Favorite candy
Dominoes
Yo-yo
Marbles
Slinky
Pocket knife (Ok, well, the boys in the old days had them. lol)
Garfield or Calvin and Hobbes book
Movie coupon
Chapstick-- Burt's Bee's or whatever
Fingerless gloves
Magazine of interest or comic book
Small Lego something to add to collection
Hair gel
DVD
Paperback book (Artemis Fowl is good- Spiderwick Chronicles for some)
Ice cream shop coupons


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't know why but my eight year old ds is really into a ricebag right now. You microwave it to make it warm and they can warm their feet at night. Of course, mine uses his on his head as a mohawk, sees how far he can walk balancing it, sits on it for who knows what reason...

It's easy to sew a pocket on it and write a note for him too. Just make sure he doesn't put anything metal or meltable, like a crayon, in the pocket before you microwave it.


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks, mamas - you're the best!


----------

